# Wifi on ThinkPad X220



## balanga (Sep 1, 2014)

Should I expect to be able to use Wifi on my ThinkPad X220?

Do I need to install anything or does FreeBSD automatically pick up the existance of my Wifi?


----------



## gentoobob (Sep 9, 2014)

Well first, what version are you going to use?  What is the WLAN card in your laptop?  You can start by checking out the hardware release notes on the version you are going to use.  Here is a link to 10's release notes: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/hardware.html

Hope that gets you started.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 9, 2014)

The Centrino Advanced-N 6205 in my X220 works well.  It's even picked up automatically by the installer.   There are some hiccups (dropped connections) on enterprise networks, but I'm told those might be fixed in CURRENT.  I'm running 9.3.


----------



## gentoobob (Sep 10, 2014)

Right on.  Very cool to know it works and the FreeBSD support is awesome.  Good luck!


----------

